# Is there good barbecue in Ontario?



## Frankvw (Oct 8, 2012)

A good friend of mine, also a dutch army vet, is going to Ontario, Canada next Friday. She'll be there for a week. Now, she knows my passion for bbq, but I want to let her  know good Q. 

Is there here someone how can give me some places worth of visiting?

thanx all.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 8, 2012)

I see on food TV there is a lot of good places to eat up there but dont recall a bbq segment. They may have some. I mean they got it in Maine and that aint too far South..in fact its North of a lot of Canada eh? Have you done any Googling on the subject? I got a warning for when prowling that general vicinity to watch out for what is called quebeckerpeckers. Wee wee? Not sure what is the deal on that.


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 8, 2012)

Frank shoot Diva Q an email and I'll bet she can give you some joints.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Oct 10, 2012)

bbquzz said:


> Frank shoot Diva Q an email and I'll bet she can give you some joints.


 
Excellent idea.  She's just now back home from visiting a bunch of BBQ joints and competitions, filming a new TeeVee show called _BBQ Crawl.  _

BOB


----------

